# Webseiten Generieren



## Padawan (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht, ob dieses Forum das richtige Forum ist.

Ich wollte Webseiten Generierem, der die Strukturen von anderen Webseiten benutzt. Sprich den Code für die Navigation bezieht und gleichzeitig auch die CSS mitbenutzt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Padawan


----------



## sheel (9. Mai 2014)

Hi

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe.
Geht es um fremde Seiten in Verbindung mit der eigenen
oder um mehrere eigene, die zusammengehören (->PHP etc.?)


----------

